# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Hỏi về server trong j2me

## jenifer

Mấy pro cho m` hỏi đoạn code này I = (SocketConnection)Connector.open("socket://" + R[i1].trim() + ":" + S);
trong đoạn code này 






```
import com.mg.ola.me.main.OlaMEMIDlet;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.Random;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.microedition.io.*;


public class vu
    implements j, Runnable
{


    private vu()
    {
        P = 0;
        o = false;
        p = false;
        R = null;
        S = null;
        Z = 3;
        s = false;
        t = false;
        u = 0L;
        y = j.f;
        q = false;
        r = false;
        u = 0L;
        D = new wo(30);
        E = new wo(50);
        R = wp.a().b();
        String s1 = zd.a().e();
        if(s1 != null && s1.length() > 0)
        {
            String as1[] = zl.a(s1, "|");
            if(as1 != null && as1.length > 0)
            {
                wr.d = new wo(4);
                for(int i1 = 0; i1 < as1.length; i1++)
                    wr.d.a(as1[i1]);


            }
        } else
        {
            String as2[] = {
                "#tip", "#ola", "#admin"
            };
            wr.d = new wo(4);
            for(int j1 = 0; j1 < as2.length; j1++)
                wr.d.a(as2[j1]);


            zd.a().c(zl.a(wr.d));
        }
        S = "1236";
        aa = System.getProperty("microedition.platform");
        if(aa == null || aa.length() == 0)
            aa = "OlaJ2ME";
        Z = 3;
        F = false;
        P = 0;
        H = new Vector();
        g = 1;
        am = 0L;
        (new Thread(this)).start();
    }


    void a()
    {
        i = k;
        V = X;
    }


    void b()
    {
        Z = 3;
    }


    private void Q()
    {
        if(g == 0)
        {
            g = 1;
            a(false);
        }
    }


    private void R()
    {
        if(H != null)
            H.removeAllElements();
    }


    void c()
    {
        if(g == 0)
            return;
        q = false;
        r = false;
        wr.N = false;
        wr.O = false;
        u = 0L;
        g = 0;
        x = null;
        w = null;
        v = null;
        R();
        try
        {
            if(K != null)
                K.a();
            if(M != null)
                M.a();
            if(I != null)
                I.close();
            if(L != null)
                L.a();
            if(N != null)
                N.a();
            if(J != null)
                J.close();
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable) { }
        K = null;
        M = null;
        I = null;
        L = null;
        N = null;
        J = null;
        Z = 3;
        P = 0;
    }


    void d()
    {
        if(!q)
        {
            h();
            return;
        }
        q = false;
        if(g == 0 || g == 5 || g == 3)
            return;
        R();
        try
        {
            if(K != null)
                K.a();
            if(M != null)
                M.a();
            if(I == null)
                I.close();
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable)
        {
            throwable.printStackTrace();
        }
        wr.N = false;
        K = null;
        M = null;
        I = null;
        g = 5;
        try
        {
            synchronized(O)
            {
                O.notify();
            }
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable1) { }
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a();
    }


    void e()
    {
        if(g != 5)
            return;
        g = 6;
        try
        {
            synchronized(O)
            {
                O.notify();
            }
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable) { }
    }


    void f()
    {
        if(g != 6)
        {
            d();
            return;
        } else
        {
            H.removeAllElements();
            g = 4;
            K.a.b();
            k();
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    void g()
    {
        r = false;
        x = null;
        w = null;
        v = null;
        u = 0L;
        try
        {
            if(L != null)
                L.a();
            if(N != null)
                N.a();
            if(J != null)
                J.close();
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable)
        {
            throwable.printStackTrace();
        }
        L = null;
        N = null;
        J = null;
    }


    public void h()
    {
        q = false;
        r = false;
        wr.N = false;
        wr.O = false;
        x = null;
        w = null;
        v = null;
        u = 0L;
        g = 0;
        R();
        try
        {
            if(K != null)
                K.a();
            if(M != null)
                M.a();
            if(I != null)
                I.close();
            if(L != null)
                L.a();
            if(N != null)
                N.a();
            if(J != null)
                J.close();
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable) { }
        K = null;
        M = null;
        I = null;
        L = null;
        N = null;
        J = null;
        Z = 3;
        P = 0;
    }


    public void run()
    {
_L11:
        g;
        JVM INSTR tableswitch 0 6: default 7494
    //                   0 48
    //                   1 72
    //                   2 7494
    //                   3 334
    //                   4 613
    //                   5 6971
    //                   6 7299;
           goto _L1 _L2 _L3 _L1 _L4 _L5 _L6 _L7
_L1:
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L2:
        synchronized(O)
        {
            try
            {
                O.wait();
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable1) { }
        }
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L3:
        int i1 = 0;
        for(i1 = 0; i1 < R.length;)
            try
            {
                I = (SocketConnection)Connector.open("socket://" + R[i1].trim() + ":" + S);
                I.setSocketOption((byte)1, 5);
                K = new wi(I.openInputStream());
                M = new wj(I.openOutputStream());
                xk.a = R[i1];
                if(Q != null)
                {
                    K.a = Q;
                    Q.a(R[i1], S);
                }
                String s1 = R[0];
                R[0] = R[i1];
                R[i1] = s1;
                g = 4;
                break;
            }
            catch(SecurityException securityexception)
            {
                g = 0;
                if(Q != null)
                    Q.a(null, 31, null);
                break;
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable2)
            {
                i1++;
            }


        if(i1 >= R.length)
        {
            g = 0;
            if(Q != null)
                Q.a(null, 1, null);
        }
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L4:
        try
        {
            if(K != null)
                K.a();
            if(M != null)
                M.a();
            if(I != null)
                I.close();
            K = null;
            M = null;
            I = null;
            I = (SocketConnection)Connector.open("socket://" + R[0].trim() + ":" + S);
            I.setSocketOption((byte)1, 5);
            K = new wi(I.openInputStream());
            M = new wj(I.openOutputStream());
            if(Q != null)
                K.a = Q;
            g = 4;
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)96);
            wg1.a = h;
            wg1.g = "3.18";
            wg1.R = 0;
            wg1.V = Y;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        }
        catch(SecurityException securityexception1)
        {
            if(Q != null)
                Q.a(null, 31, null);
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable3)
        {
            if(Q != null)
                Q.a(null, 1, null);
        }
        g = 0;
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L5:
        if(H.size() <= 0) goto _L9; else goto _L8
_L8:
        wg wg2;
        wg2 = (wg)H.elementAt(0);
        H.removeElementAt(0);
        if(wg2 == null)
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        short word0 = wg2.Q;
        wh wh3 = new wh();
        wh3.a = false;
        Object obj4 = null;
        long l1 = 0L;
        String s2 = null;
        String as1[] = (String[])null;
        Object obj5 = null;
        Object obj6 = null;
        Object obj7 = null;
        Object obj8 = null;
        Object obj9 = null;
        Object obj10 = null;
        Object obj11 = null;
        Object obj12 = null;
        long l4 = 0L;
        boolean flag = false;
        char c1 = '\0';
        boolean flag1 = false;
        switch(word0)
        {
        case 2: // '\002'
            wh3.a((short)2, wg2.a);
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            wh3.a((short)22, wg2.d);
            wh3.a((short)4, wg2.e);
            Long long1 = wg2.y;
            if(long1 != null)
                wh3.a((short)58, xj.a(long1.longValue()));
            wh3.a((short)5, wg2.f);
            wh3.a((short)88, wg2.ag);
            break;


        case 5: // '\005'
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 9: // '\t'
            wh3.a((short)39, wg2.O);
            break;


        case 14: // '\016'
            String as2[] = wg2.h;
            if(wg2.V == 1)
            {
                wh3.a = true;
                c1 = '\006';
                l4 = 0x5a55aa56L;
                wh3.a("1", l);
                wh3.a("5", wg2.j);
                wh3.a("97", "1");
                wh3.a("63", ";0");
                wh3.a("64", "0");
                wh3.a("206", "2");
                String s13 = wg2.i;
                wh3.a("14", s13);
                wh3.a("450", "0");
            } else
            {
                for(int j2 = 0; j2 < as2.length; j2++)
                    wh3.a((short)7, as2[j2]);


                wh3.a((short)8, wg2.i);
                if(wg2.V != 0)
                    wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                        (byte)wg2.V
                    });
            }
            break;


        case 21: // '\025'
            if(wg2.V == 1)
            {
                wh3.a = true;
                String s33 = wg2.n;
                if(s33 != null)
                {
                    c1 = '\306';
                    l4 = 99L;
                    wh3.a("10", String.valueOf(99L));
                    wh3.a("19", "http://me.ola.vn/" + h + " " + s33);
                    wh3.a("97", "1");
                    wh3.a("47", "0");
                    wh3.a("187", "0");
                } else
                if(wg2.S == 2)
                {
                    c1 = '\306';
                    l4 = 0L;
                    wh3.a("10", "0");
                    wh3.a("19", null);
                    wh3.a("97", "1");
                } else
                {
                    c1 = '\272';
                    l4 = 0L;
                    wh3.a("1", l);
                    wh3.a("31", "3");
                    wh3.a("13", "1");
                }
            } else
            {
                short word2 = wg2.T;
                if(word2 != 0)
                    wh3.a((short)45, new byte[] {
                        (byte)word2
                    });
                wh3.a((short)12, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.S
                });
                String s34 = wg2.n;
                if(s34 != null && s34.length() > 0)
                    wh3.a((short)13, s34);
                if(wg2.ak)
                    wh3.a((short)10, new byte[] {
                        1
                    });
                if(wg2.V != 0)
                    wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                        (byte)wg2.V
                    });
            }
            break;


        case 23: // '\027'
            wh3.a((short)200, wg2.C);
            int k1 = wg2.K;
            if(k1 != 0)
                wh3.a((short)204, k1);
            break;


        case 24: // '\030'
            long l5 = wg2.F;
            if(l5 != 0L)
                wh3.a((short)15, l5);
            else
                wh3 = null;
            break;


        case 44: // ','
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 45: // '-'
            long al1[] = wg2.H;
            for(int k2 = 0; k2 < al1.length; k2++)
            {
                wh3.a((short)15, al1[k2]);
                if(wg2.ah != null)
                {
                    if(k2 < wg2.ah.length)
                        wh3.a((short)12, wg2.ah[k2]);
                    else
                        wh3.a((short)12, (byte)0);
                } else
                {
                    wh3.a((short)12, (byte)0);
                }
            }


            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 43: // '+'
            wh3.a((short)15, wg2.F);
            break;


        case 46: // '.'
            wh3.a((short)15, wg2.F);
            if(wg2.l != null)
                wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            break;


        case 48: // '0'
            wh3.a((short)2, wg2.a);
            wh3.a((short)76, wg2.r);
            wh3.a((short)77, wg2.s);
            wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 49: // '1'
            String s14 = wg2.i;
            if(s14 != null)
                wh3.a((short)8, s14);
            String s17 = xj.a();
            String s21 = xj.b();
            String s25 = xj.d();
            String s29 = xj.e();
            if(s17 != null && s21 != null && s25 != null && s29 != null)
            {
                wh3.a((short)81, s17);
                wh3.a((short)82, s21);
                wh3.a((short)79, s25);
                wh3.a((short)80, s29);
            }
            break;


        case 53: // '5'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 11: // '\013'
            String s3 = wg2.l;
            if(s3 != null)
                wh3.a((short)7, s3);
            break;


        case 12: // '\f'
            s2 = wg2.d;
            String s35 = wg2.e;
            Long long2 = wg2.y;
            if(s2 != null)
                wh3.a((short)22, s2);
            if(s35 != null)
                wh3.a((short)4, s35);
            if(long2 != null)
                wh3.a((short)58, xj.a(long2.longValue()));
            byte abyte0[] = wg2.ac;
            String s8 = wg2.o;
            if(abyte0 != null)
                wh3.a((short)23, abyte0);
            else
            if(s8 != null)
                wh3.a((short)24, s8);
            break;


        case 17: // '\021'
            wh3.a((short)21, wg2.k);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 18: // '\022'
            wh3.a((short)21, wg2.k);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 20: // '\024'
            wh3.a((short)21, wg2.k);
            wh3.a((short)26, wg2.m);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 15: // '\017'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)21, wg2.k);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 16: // '\020'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            String s36 = wg2.k;
            if(s36 != null)
                wh3.a((short)21, s36);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 19: // '\023'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)21, wg2.k);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 54: // '6'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            s2 = wg2.d;
            if(s2 != null && s2.length() > 0)
                wh3.a((short)22, s2);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 55: // '7'
            String as6[] = wg2.h;
            for(int i3 = 0; i3 < as6.length; i3++)
                wh3.a((short)7, as6[i3]);


            wh3.a((short)62, new byte[] {
                (byte)wg2.U
            });
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 61: // '='
            wh3.a((short)100, wg2.B);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 62: // '>'
            wh3.a((short)100, wg2.B);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 65: // 'A'
            if(wg2.l != null)
                wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)30, wg2.v);
            break;


        case 68: // 'D'
            if(wr.z > 0L)
            {
                wh3.a((short)32, 1);
                wh3.a((short)48, wr.z);
            } else
            {
                wh3 = null;
            }
            break;


        case 69: // 'E'
            if(wg2.an)
                wh3.a((short)10, new byte[] {
                    1
                });
            wh3.a((short)32, 1);
            wh3.a((short)47, wg2.w);
            break;


        case 72: // 'H'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            break;


        case 73: // 'I'
            if(wg2.ai)
                wh3.a((short)62, (byte)1);
            else
                wh3.a((short)62, (byte)0);
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            break;


        case 74: // 'J'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            break;


        case 75: // 'K'
            wh3.a((short)93, wg2.w);
            wh3.a((short)92, wg2.x);
            if(wg2.f != null)
                wh3.a((short)5, wg2.f);
            break;


        case 25: // '\031'
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            wh3.a((short)46, wg2.ab);
            break;


        case 26: // '\032'
            String as3[] = wg2.h;
            if(as3 != null)
            {
                for(int j3 = 0; j3 < as3.length; j3++)
                    wh3.a((short)7, as3[j3]);


            }
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 27: // '\033'
            wh3.a((short)25, xj.a(wg2.z));
            String as4[] = wg2.h;
            if(as4 != null)
            {
                for(int k3 = 0; k3 < as4.length; k3++)
                    wh3.a((short)7, as4[k3]);


            }
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 28: // '\034'
            wh3.a((short)25, xj.a(wg2.z));
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 29: // '\035'
            wh3.a((short)25, xj.a(wg2.z));
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 30: // '\036'
            wh3.a((short)25, xj.a(wg2.z));
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 31: // '\037'
            wh3.a((short)25, wg2.z);
            wh3.a((short)8, wg2.i);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 39: // '\''
            String as5[] = wg2.h;
            if(as5 != null)
            {
                for(int i4 = 0; i4 < as5.length; i4++)
                {
                    String s4 = as5[i4];
                    wh3.a((short)7, s4);
                }


            }
            String s9 = wg2.o;
            wh3.a((short)24, s9);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, (byte)wg2.V);
            break;


        case 40: // '('
            wh3.a((short)200, wg2.C);
            int i2 = wg2.K;
            if(i2 != 0)
                wh3.a((short)204, i2);
            break;


        case 34: // '"'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)209, wg2.ad);
            break;


        case 86: // 'V'
            wh3.a((short)100, wg2.B);
            break;


        case 87: // 'W'
            wh3.a((short)100, wg2.B);
            wh3.a((short)8, wg2.i);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 89: // 'Y'
            wh3.a((short)2, wg2.a);
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            wh3.a((short)78, wg2.p);
            wh3.a((short)73, wg2.q);
            wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                (byte)wg2.V
            });
            break;


        case 90: // 'Z'
            wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                1
            });
            break;


        case 93: // ']'
            if(wg2.F != 0L)
                wh3.a((short)15, wg2.F);
            else
                wh3.a((short)214, xj.a((short)wg2.L));
            break;


        case 94: // '^'
            String s5 = wg2.l;
            if(s5 != null)
            {
                byte abyte1[] = (byte[])null;
                if(s5.toLowerCase().equals(h) && !wg2.al)
                    abyte1 = wp.a().c(s5);
                if(abyte1 == null)
                {
                    if(wg2.am)
                        wh3.a((short)24, s5);
                    else
                        wh3.a((short)7, s5);
                } else
                {
                    wh3 = null;
                    if(Q != null)
                    {
                        Q.a(1, 1, abyte1.length, abyte1.length);
                        z z1 = new z();
                        z1.K = wr.w;
                        z1.i(wp.a().b(s5));
                        z1.a(abyte1);
                        Q.d(z1);
                        wr.Q = false;
                    }
                }
            } else
            {
                wh3.a((short)214, xj.a((short)wg2.L));
            }
            break;


        case 85: // 'U'
            wh3.a((short)100, wg2.B);
            break;


        case 95: // '_'
            wh3.a((short)2, wg2.a);
            if(Q != null)
                Q.b((short)0);
            break;


        case 96: // '`'
            wh3.a((short)2, wg2.a);
            wh3.a((short)52, wg2.g);
            wh3.a((short)38, new byte[] {
                (byte)wg2.R
            });
            if(wr.p != null)
                wh3.a((short)87, wr.p);
            if(j.a != null)
                wh3.a((short)86, j.a);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 97: // 'a'
            wh3.a((short)2, wg2.a);
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            wh3.a((short)12, (byte)wg2.S);
            wh3.a((short)50, wg2.c);
            wh3.a((short)51, String.valueOf(wg2.I) + "x" + String.valueOf(wg2.J));
            wh3.a((short)38, new byte[] {
                (byte)wg2.R
            });
            if(wr.ab)
                wh3.a((short)39, wq.a().b());
            try
            {
                wh3.a((short)216, xj.a(wr.F));
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable13) { }
            wh3.a((short)218, wr.G);
            wh3.a((short)19, wr.K);
            if(OlaMEMIDlet.c != null)
                wh3.a((short)14, OlaMEMIDlet.c);
            String s18 = xj.a();
            String s22 = xj.b();
            String s26 = xj.d();
            String s30 = xj.e();
            if(s18 != null && s22 != null && s26 != null && s30 != null)
            {
                wh3.a((short)81, s18);
                wh3.a((short)82, s22);
                wh3.a((short)79, s26);
                wh3.a((short)80, s30);
            }
            wh3.a((short)61, wg2.b);
            if(wg2.V != 0)
                wh3.a((short)53, new byte[] {
                    (byte)wg2.V
                });
            break;


        case 101: // 'e'
            wh3.a((short)200, wg2.C);
            wh3.a((short)204, wg2.K);
            break;


        case 102: // 'f'
            wh3.a((short)65, wg2.A);
            break;


        case 103: // 'g'
            String s6 = wg2.l;
            if(s6 != null)
                wh3.a((short)7, s6.toLowerCase());
            long l2 = wg2.D;
            if(0L != l2)
                wh3.a((short)72, l2);
            break;


        case 92: // '\\'
            wh3.a((short)108, wg2.E);
            if(wg2.D != 0L)
                wh3.a((short)72, wg2.D);
            break;


        case 91: // '['
            wh3.a((short)72, wg2.D);
            if(wg2.S != 0)
                wh3.a((short)90, (byte)wg2.S);
            break;


        case 104: // 'h'
            String s7 = wg2.l;
            short word3 = wg2.W;
            String s15 = wg2.i;
            wh3.a((short)7, s7);
            if(word3 != 0)
                wh3.a((short)66, (byte)word3);
            if(s15 != null)
                wh3.a((short)8, s15);
            break;


        case 105: // 'i'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            break;


        case 106: // 'j'
            String s16 = wg2.i;
            if(s16 != null)
                wh3.a((short)8, s16);
            String s10 = wg2.o;
            if(s10 != null)
                wh3.a((short)24, s10);
            if(wg2.Z != 0)
                wh3.a((short)220, (byte)wg2.Z);
            long l3 = wg2.D;
            if(l3 != 0L)
                wh3.a((short)72, l3);
            String s19 = xj.a();
            String s23 = xj.b();
            String s27 = xj.d();
            String s31 = xj.e();
            if(s19 != null && s23 != null && s27 != null && s31 != null)
            {
                wh3.a((short)81, s19);
                wh3.a((short)82, s23);
                wh3.a((short)79, s27);
                wh3.a((short)80, s31);
            }
            break;


        case 109: // 'm'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)209, wg2.ad);
            break;


        case 111: // 'o'
            wh3.a((short)72, wg2.D);
            break;


        case 113: // 'q'
            byte byte0 = wg2.ae;
            if(byte0 == 1)
            {
                wh3.a((short)213, xj.a((short)wg2.L));
                wh3.a((short)212, wg2.ae);
                wh3.a((short)37, wg2.M);
                short word1 = wg2.X;
                if(word1 != 9)
                    wh3.a((short)68, (byte)wg2.X);
                if(wg2.aj)
                    wh3.a((short)71, (byte)1);
                if(wg2.af == 1)
                    wh3.a((short)10, (byte)1);
                String s20 = xj.a();
                String s24 = xj.b();
                String s28 = xj.d();
                String s32 = xj.e();
                if(s20 != null && s24 != null && s28 != null && s32 != null)
                {
                    wh3.a((short)81, s20);
                    wh3.a((short)82, s24);
                    wh3.a((short)79, s28);
                    wh3.a((short)80, s32);
                }
            } else
            {
                wh3.a((short)214, xj.a((short)wg2.L));
                wh3.a((short)23, wg2.ac);
            }
            break;


        case 114: // 'r'
            String s11 = wg2.o;
            if(s11 != null)
            {
                byte abyte2[] = (byte[])null;
                if(wr.X)
                    abyte2 = wp.a().c(s11);
                if(abyte2 == null)
                {
                    wh3.a((short)24, s11);
                } else
                {
                    wh3 = null;
                    if(Q != null)
                    {
                        Q.a(1, 1, abyte2.length, abyte2.length);
                        z z2 = new z();
                        z2.K = wr.w;
                        z2.i(wr.f);
                        z2.a(abyte2);
                        Q.a(z2);
                        wr.Q = false;
                    }
                }
            } else
            {
                wh3.a((short)214, xj.a((short)wg2.L));
            }
            break;


        case 115: // 's'
            String s12 = wg2.o;
            if(s12 == null)
                wh3.a((short)214, xj.a((short)wg2.L));
            break;


        case 116: // 't'
            String s37 = wg2.v;
            if(s37 != null)
                wh3.a((short)30, s37);
            if(w(s37))
                wh3 = null;
            else
            if(x(s37))
                wh3 = null;
            break;


        case 121: // 'y'
            wh3.a((short)24, wg2.o);
            wh3.a((short)12, (byte)wg2.S);
            break;


        case 122: // 'z'
            switch(wg2.Y)
            {
            case 1: // '\001'
                wh3.a((short)85, (byte)wg2.Y);
                wh3.a((short)24, wg2.o);
                break;


            case 2: // '\002'
                wh3.a((short)85, (byte)wg2.Y);
                wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
                wh3.a((short)13, wg2.n);
                break;


            case 3: // '\003'
                wh3.a((short)85, (byte)wg2.Y);
                wh3.a((short)72, wg2.D);
                wh3.a((short)8, wg2.i);
                break;


            default:
                wh3.a((short)85, (byte)wg2.Y);
                wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
                break;
            }
            break;


        case 123: // '{'
            wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)17, wg2.G);
            wh3.a((short)43, wg2.aa);
            break;


        case 125: // '}'
            if(!wg2.l.toLowerCase().equals(h.toLowerCase()))
                wh3.a((short)7, wg2.l);
            wh3.a((short)205, wg2.L);
            wh3.a((short)45, (byte)wg2.T);
            break;


        case 134: 
            wh3.a((short)4, wg2.e);
            break;


        case 135: 
            wh3.a((short)4, wg2.e);
            break;


        case 154: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = 'T';
            if(as.aU == 2)
                l4 = 0L;
            else
                l4 = 12L;
            wh3.a("1", l);
            wh3.a("0", l);
            wh3.a("277", wg2.s);
            wh3.a("278", wg2.r);
            wh3.a("307", wg2.t);
            wh3.a("244", "4194239");
            wh3.a("2", l);
            wh3.a("2", "1");
            wh3.a("98", "us");
            wh3.a("135", "9.0.0.2162");
            break;


        case 155: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\004';
            if(as.aU == 2)
                l4 = 0L;
            else
                l4 = 12L;
            wh3.a("10", String.valueOf(l4));
            break;


        case 156: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\003';
            if(as.aU == 2)
                l4 = 0L;
            else
                l4 = 12L;
            wh3.a("10", String.valueOf(l4));
            break;


        case 157: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\212';
            l4 = 0L;
            wh3.a("0", l);
            break;


        case 158: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\276';
            l4 = 0L;
            wh3.a("1", l);
            String s38 = wg2.a;
            if(s38 != null)
            {
                wh3.a("5", s38);
                wh3.a("13", "1");
            } else
            {
                wh3 = null;
            }
            break;


        case 159: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\u02EA';
            l4 = 0L;
            wh3.a("1", l);
            if(wg2.d != null)
                wh3.a("69", s2);
            wh3.a("5", wg2.j);
            String s39 = zl.a(wg2.N);
            if(s39 != null)
            {
                wh3.a("68", s39);
                wh3.a("14", wg2.i);
            } else
            {
                wh3 = null;
            }
            break;


        case 153: 
            try
            {
                wh3.a = true;
                J = (SocketConnection)Connector.open("socket://" + y[ah].trim() + ":" + 5050);
                J.setSocketOption((byte)1, 5);
                L = new wk(J.openInputStream());
                N = new wj(J.openOutputStream());
                L.a(Q);
                if(Q != null)
                    Q.b((short)1);
                wh3.a = true;
                c1 = 'W';
                l4 = 0L;
                wh3.a("1", wg2.a);
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable14)
            {
                wh3 = null;
                if(ah < y.length - 1)
                {
                    ah++;
                    if(ah == ai)
                        ah = y.length - 1;
                    else
                    if(ah >= y.length - 1)
                        ah = 0;
                    wg wg3 = new wg((short)153);
                    wg3.a = wg2.a;
                    H.addElement(wg3);
                } else
                if(Q != null)
                    Q.a(null, 30, null);
            }
            break;


        case 160: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\373';
            l4 = 0L;
            wh3.a("1", l);
            wh3.a("5", wg2.j);
            wh3.a("302", "430");
            wh3.a("430", wg2.u);
            wh3.a("303", "430");
            wh3.a("450", "0");
            break;


        case 161: 
            wh3.a = true;
            c1 = '\305';
            l4 = 0L;
            String s40 = String.valueOf(wg2.S);
            wh3.a("13", s40);
            break;


        case 255: 
            wh3.a((short)205, wg2.P);
            String as7[] = wg2.h;
            for(int j4 = 0; j4 < as7.length; j4++)
                wh3.a((short)7, as7[j4]);


            break;


        default:
            wh3 = null;
            break;


        case 0: // '\0'
        case 1: // '\001'
        case 6: // '\006'
        case 8: // '\b'
        case 37: // '%'
        case 42: // '*'
        case 47: // '/'
        case 67: // 'C'
        case 76: // 'L'
        case 81: // 'Q'
        case 83: // 'S'
        case 100: // 'd'
        case 124: // '|'
        case 127: // '\177'
        case 128: 
        case 136: 
            break;
        }
        try
        {
            if(wh3 != null)
            {
                if(!wr.aa && Q != null)
                    Q.g();
                if(wh3.a)
                {
                    if(N != null)
                        N.a(wh3, c1, l4, u);
                } else
                {
                    M.a(wh3, word0);
                }
            }
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable12) { }
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L9:
        synchronized(O)
        {
            try
            {
                O.wait();
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable7) { }
        }
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L6:
        if(R != null)
            try
            {
                int j1;
                for(j1 = 0; j1 < R.length;)
                    try
                    {
                        I = (SocketConnection)Connector.open("socket://" + R[j1].trim() + ":" + S);
                        I.setSocketOption((byte)1, 5);
                        break;
                    }
                    catch(Throwable throwable4)
                    {
                        j1++;
                    }


                if(j1 < R.length)
                {
                    K = new wi(I.openInputStream());
                    M = new wj(I.openOutputStream());
                    if(Q != null)
                        K.a = Q;
                    wh wh1 = new wh();
                    wh1.a((short)2, h);
                    wh1.a((short)52, "3.18");
                    wh1.a((short)38, new byte[1]);
                    wh1.a((short)53, new byte[1]);
                    try
                    {
                        M.a(wh1, (short)151);
                    }
                    catch(Throwable throwable8) { }
                    synchronized(O)
                    {
                        try
                        {
                            O.wait();
                        }
                        catch(Throwable throwable10) { }
                    }
                    P = 0;
                    continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
                }
            }
            catch(IllegalArgumentException illegalargumentexception)
            {
                g = 5;
            }
            catch(ConnectionNotFoundException connectionnotfoundexception)
            {
                g = 5;
            }
            catch(IOException ioexception)
            {
                g = 5;
            }
            catch(SecurityException securityexception2)
            {
                g = 5;
            }
        P++;
        if(P >= 3)
        {
            if(Q != null)
                Q.c();
            c();
            return;
        }
        wh wh2;
        Throwable throwable6;
        Throwable throwable9;
        Throwable throwable11;
        try
        {
            try
            {
                Thread.sleep(4000L);
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable5) { }
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable) { }
        continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
_L7:
        try
        {
            V = zh.a(W, i);
            wh2 = new wh();
            wh2.a((short)2, h);
            wh2.a((short)43, V);
            wh2.a((short)12, new byte[] {
                (byte)as.aT
            });
            wh2.a((short)50, aa);
            wh2.a((short)51, String.valueOf(ab) + "x" + String.valueOf(ac));
            wh2.a((short)38, new byte[1]);
            wh2.a((short)61, T);
            try
            {
                M.a(wh2, (short)152);
            }
            // Misplaced declaration of an exception variable
            catch(Throwable throwable9) { }
            synchronized(O)
            {
                try
                {
                    O.wait();
                }
                // Misplaced declaration of an exception variable
                catch(Throwable throwable11)
                {
                    throwable11.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        }
        // Misplaced declaration of an exception variable
        catch(Throwable throwable6)
        {
            if(Q != null)
                Q.c();
            c();
            return;
        }
        if(!F) goto _L11; else goto _L10
_L10:
    }


    public static vu i()
    {
        if(G == null)
            G = new vu();
        return G;
    }


    private void a(boolean flag)
    {
        if(g == 6)
            return;
        if(flag && g != 4 && g != 3)
            return;
        try
        {
            synchronized(O)
            {
                O.notify();
            }
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable) { }
    }


    public vq j()
    {
        if(K != null)
            return K.a;
        else
            return null;
    }


    public void a(vq vq1)
    {
        Q = vq1;
        if(K != null)
            K.a = vq1;
    }


    void k()
    {
        wr.N = true;
        Z = 3;
        am = 0L;
    }


    void l()
    {
        wr.O = true;
        an = 0L;
    }


    public void m()
    {
        long l1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
        if(l1 - am >= 0x1d4c0L)
        {
            if(Z == 0)
            {
                d();
                return;
            }
            Z--;
            if(g == 4)
            {
                wg wg1 = new wg((short)42);
                H.addElement(wg1);
            }
            am = l1;
            a(true);
        }
    }


    public void n()
    {
        long l1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
        if(l1 - an >= 0x1d4c0L)
        {
            if(r)
            {
                wg wg1 = new wg((short)157);
                H.addElement(wg1);
            }
            an = l1;
            a(true);
        }
    }


    void a(byte abyte0[])
    {
        W = abyte0;
    }


    public void a(String s1)
    {
        j = s1;
    }


    private boolean S()
    {
        if(g == 4)
            return true;
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a(null, 33, null);
        return false;
    }


    public void a(String s1, String s2, short word0, byte byte0)
    {
        if(s1 != null && s2 != null && s1.length() > 0 && s2.length() > 0)
            if(byte0 == 0)
            {
                xk.b = false;
                if(D != null)
                    D.a();
                as.aF = 0;
                Q();
                h = s1.toLowerCase();
                i = s2;
                ab = as.ad;
                ac = as.ae;
                T = as.aB;
                Y = byte0;
                T();
            } else
            {
                a(s1, s2, word0);
            }
    }


    public void o()
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wr.C = 0;
            ag = 0;
            C = 0;
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)115);
            wg1.o = "Test";
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    void a(int i1)
    {
        ag++;
        if(i1 > 0)
        {
            if(ag % 9 == 0)
            {
                long l1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
                if(l1 - al <= 1000L)
                    try
                    {
                        Thread.sleep(1000L);
                    }
                    catch(Throwable throwable)
                    {
                        throwable.printStackTrace();
                    }
                al = System.currentTimeMillis();
            }
        } else
        {
            al = System.currentTimeMillis();
        }
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)115);
        C = i1 + 1;
        wg1.L = C;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        l = s1;
        m = s2;
        as.aU = word0;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)90);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    void p()
    {
        Random random = new Random();
        int i1 = random.nextInt();
        if(i1 < 0)
            i1 *= -1;
        ah = i1 % y.length;
        ai = ah;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)153);
        wg1.a = l;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void b(String s1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)158);
        wg1.a = s1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    private void T()
    {
        Q();
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)95);
        wg1.a = h;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(false);
    }


    public void a(byte byte0)
    {
        if(byte0 == 0)
        {
            h();
        } else
        {
            if(!r)
                return;
            r = false;
            u = 0L;
            try
            {
                if(L != null)
                    L.a();
                if(N != null)
                    N.a();
                if(J != null)
                    J.close();
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable) { }
            L = null;
            N = null;
            J = null;
        }
    }


    void q()
    {
        if(wr.R)
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)48);
            wg1.a = l;
            wg1.r = w;
            wg1.s = v;
            wg1.V = 1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(false);
        } else
        {
            q aq[] = zd.a().d();
            if(aq == null || aq.length == 0)
                return;
            if(Q != null)
                Q.c(aq, (short)1);
        }
    }


    void r()
    {
        if(wr.R)
        {
            q aq[] = zd.a().d();
            if(aq == null || aq.length == 0)
                return;
            if(Q != null)
                Q.c(aq, (short)1);
        }
    }


    private void U()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)96);
        wg1.a = h;
        wg1.g = "3.18";
        wg1.R = 0;
        wg1.V = Y;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(false);
    }


    void a(String s1, String s2)
    {
        System.out.println(s2);
        Q.a(null, (short)1);
        byte abyte0[] = zh.a(W, m);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)89);
        wg1.a = l;
        wg1.aa = abyte0;
        wg1.p = s1;
        wg1.q = s2;
        wg1.V = 1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    void s()
    {
        wg wg1 = null;
        if(as.aU == 2)
            wg1 = new wg((short)155);
        else
            wg1 = new wg((short)156);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    void a(String s1, String s2, String s3)
    {
        Q.a((short)1);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)154);
        wg1.t = s1;
        wg1.s = s2;
        wg1.r = s3;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    void c(String s1)
    {
        if(s1 != null)
        {
            if(Q != null)
                Q.a(s1, (short)0);
            int i1 = 0;
            for(i1 = 0; i1 < R.length; i1++)
            {
                if(!s1.equals(R[i1]))
                    continue;
                String s2 = R[0];
                R[0] = s1;
                R[i1] = s2;
                break;
            }


            if(i1 >= R.length)
            {
                String as1[] = new String[R.length + 1];
                as1[0] = s1;
                System.arraycopy(R, 0, as1, 1, R.length);
                R = as1;
            }
            g = 3;
            a(false);
            wp.a().e(s1);
        } else
        {
            U();
        }
    }


    public void t()
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        if(Y == 0 && zd.a().a(ao))
            return;
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a((short)0);
        V = zh.a(W, i);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)97);
        wg1.a = h;
        wg1.aa = V;
        wg1.c = aa;
        wg1.I = ab;
        wg1.J = ac;
        wg1.R = 0;
        wg1.V = Y;
        if(Y == 0)
            wg1.S = as.aT;
        else
            wg1.S = as.aU;
        wg1.b = T;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void u()
    {
        Q();
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)1);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(false);
    }


    public void a(String s1, String s2, String s3, String s4, Long long1, String s5, byte byte0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            h = s1.toLowerCase();
            i = s2;
            V = zh.a(W, s2);
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)2);
            wg1.a = s1;
            wg1.aa = V;
            wg1.d = s3;
            wg1.e = s4;
            wg1.y = long1;
            wg1.f = s5;
            wg1.ag = byte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(byte byte0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)6);
            wg1.V = byte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(String as1[], String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        if(s1.toLowerCase().equals("ola"))
            s1 = "Ola!!!";
        if(word0 == 1)
        {
            if(as1.length == 1)
            {
                if(as1[0].charAt(0) == '+' || as1[0].charAt(0) >= '0' && as1[0].charAt(0) <= '9')
                {
                    String s2 = zl.h(as1[0]);
                    int i1 = zl.i(s2);
                    a(s2, i1, s1);
                } else
                {
                    d(as1, s1, word0);
                }
            } else
            {
                d(as1, s1, word0);
            }
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)14);
            wg1.h = as1;
            wg1.i = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
        }
        a(true);
    }


    private void d(String as1[], String s1, short word0)
    {
        for(int i1 = 0; i1 < as1.length; i1++)
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)14);
            wg1.j = as1[i1];
            if(s1.equals("Ola!!!"))
                wg1.i = "<ding>";
            else
                wg1.i = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
        }


    }


    private void a(String s1, int i1, String s2)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)159);
        wg1.a = h;
        wg1.d = j;
        wg1.j = s1;
        wg1.N = i1;
        int j1 = (h + ": " + s2 + "
" + zk.a().jZ).length() - 160;
        if(j1 > 0)
            s2 = s2.substring(0, s2.length() - j1);
        wg1.i = s2 + "
" + zk.a().jZ;
        H.addElement(wg1);
    }


    public void b(String s1, String s2)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)160);
        wg1.j = s1;
        wg1.u = s2;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        if(word0 == 1)
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)44);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(short word0, short word1, String s1, short word2)
    {
        a(word0, word1, s1, word2, false);
    }


    public void a(short word0, short word1, String s1, short word2, boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        zd.a().e(s1);
        if(word2 == 0)
            as.aT = word0;
        else
            as.aU = word0;
        if(word0 == 0)
            word0 = 1;
        if(word2 == 1)
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)161);
            if(word0 == 2)
                wg1.S = 1;
            else
                wg1.S = 2;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            wg wg4 = new wg((short)21);
            wg4.T = word1;
            wg4.R = 0;
            wg4.S = word0;
            wg4.n = s1;
            wg4.V = 1;
            H.addElement(wg4);
            if(s1 != null && as.aT == 2)
            {
                wg wg6 = new wg((short)21);
                wg6.T = word1;
                wg6.R = 0;
                wg6.S = word0;
                wg6.n = s1;
                wg6.V = 0;
                wg6.ak = flag;
                H.addElement(wg6);
            }
        } else
        if(as.aU == 2 && r && word2 == 0)
        {
            wg wg2 = new wg((short)21);
            wg2.T = word1;
            wg2.R = 0;
            wg2.S = word0;
            wg2.n = s1;
            wg2.V = 0;
            wg2.ak = flag;
            H.addElement(wg2);
            if(s1 != null)
            {
                wg wg5 = new wg((short)161);
                if(word0 == 2)
                    wg5.S = 1;
                else
                    wg5.S = 2;
                H.addElement(wg5);
                wg wg7 = new wg((short)21);
                wg7.T = word1;
                wg7.R = 0;
                wg7.S = word0;
                wg7.n = s1;
                wg7.V = 1;
                H.addElement(wg7);
            }
        } else
        {
            wg wg3 = new wg((short)21);
            wg3.T = word1;
            wg3.R = 0;
            wg3.S = word0;
            wg3.n = s1;
            wg3.V = word2;
            wg3.ak = flag;
            H.addElement(wg3);
        }
        a(true);
    }


    public void d(String s1)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)11);
        if(s1 != null && !s1.toLowerCase().equals(h))
            wg1.l = s1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void v()
    {
        d(((String) (null)));
    }


    public void a(String s1, String s2, Long long1, byte abyte0[])
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)12);
        wg1.d = s1;
        if(!s2.toLowerCase().equals(zk.a().fz.toLowerCase()))
            wg1.e = s2;
        wg1.y = long1;
        wg1.ac = abyte0;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(byte abyte0[], short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)12);
            wg1.ac = abyte0;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)12);
            wg1.o = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)17);
            wg1.k = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void d(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)18);
            wg1.k = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)15);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.k = s2;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)16);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.k = s2;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void d(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)19);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.k = s2;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void e(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)54);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.d = s2;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(String as1[], short word0, byte byte0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)55);
            wg1.h = as1;
            wg1.U = word0;
            wg1.V = byte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(String s1, String s2)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)25);
            k = s2;
            X = zh.a(W, k);
            byte abyte0[] = zh.a(W, s1);
            wg1.aa = abyte0;
            wg1.ab = X;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void w()
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)81);
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(long l1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)85);
            wg1.B = l1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(long l1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)86);
            wg1.B = l1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(long l1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)61);
            wg1.B = l1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(long l1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)62);
            wg1.B = l1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(long l1, String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)87);
            wg1.B = l1;
            wg1.i = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(String as1[], short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)26);
            wg1.h = as1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(long l1, String as1[], short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)27);
            wg1.z = l1;
            wg1.h = as1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(long l1, String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)28);
            wg1.z = l1;
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(long l1, String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)29);
            wg1.z = l1;
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(long l1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)30);
            wg1.z = l1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void d(long l1, String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)31);
            wg1.z = l1;
            wg1.i = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void e(long l1, String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        String s2 = "";
        switch(s1.charAt(1))
        {
        case 80: // 'P'
            s2 = zk.a().ht;
            break;


        case 83: // 'S'
            s2 = zk.a().hu;
            break;


        case 86: // 'V'
            s2 = zk.a().hv;
            break;


        case 81: // 'Q'
        case 82: // 'R'
        case 84: // 'T'
        case 85: // 'U'
        default:
            s2 = zk.a().hw;
            break;
        }
        String s3 = zk.a().hr + " " + s2 + ". " + zk.a().hs + " #" + '\033' + s1 + "# " + "http://m.media.kaspee.com/v=3.18/d=true/c=" + s1;
        d(l1, s3, word0);
    }


    public void f(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)20);
            wg1.k = s1;
            wg1.m = s2;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void x()
    {
        Q();
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)100);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(false);
    }


    public void a(long l1, int i1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)101);
        wg1.C = l1;
        wg1.K = i1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void c(long l1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)102);
        wg1.A = l1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void b(String as1[], String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        String s2 = "";
        switch(s1.charAt(1))
        {
        case 80: // 'P'
            s2 = zk.a().ht;
            break;


        case 83: // 'S'
            s2 = zk.a().hu;
            break;


        case 86: // 'V'
            s2 = zk.a().hv;
            break;


        case 81: // 'Q'
        case 82: // 'R'
        case 84: // 'T'
        case 85: // 'U'
        default:
            s2 = zk.a().hw;
            break;
        }
        if(word0 == 1)
        {
            a(as1, "\033[1m" + l + '\033' + "[x1m" + zk.a().hg + s2 + zk.a().hh + '\033' + s1 + "# " + "http://m.media.kaspee.com/v=3.18/d=true/c=" + s1, word0);
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)39);
            wg1.h = as1;
            wg1.o = s1;
            wg1.V = word0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(String as1[], String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        String s2 = "";
        switch(s1.charAt(1))
        {
        case 80: // 'P'
            s2 = zk.a().ht;
            break;


        case 83: // 'S'
            s2 = zk.a().hu;
            break;


        case 86: // 'V'
            s2 = zk.a().hv;
            break;


        case 81: // 'Q'
        case 82: // 'R'
        case 84: // 'T'
        case 85: // 'U'
        default:
            s2 = zk.a().hw;
            break;
        }
        if(word0 == 1)
        {
            a(as1, "\033[1m" + l + '\033' + "[x1m" + zk.a().hg + s2 + zk.a().hh + '\033' + s1 + "# " + "http://m.media.kaspee.com/v=3.18/d=true/c=" + s1, word0);
            return;
        } else
        {
            String s3 = zk.a().hr + " " + s2 + ". " + zk.a().hs + " #" + '\033' + s1 + "# " + "http://m.media.kaspee.com/v=3.18/d=true/c=" + s1;
            a(as1, s3, (short)0);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void d(long l1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)24);
            wg1.F = l1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void e(String s1)
    {
        if(s1.length() > 6)
        {
            char c1 = s1.charAt(6);
            if(c1 == '3')
            {
                a(s1, true, true);
                return;
            }
        }
        if(wr.Q)
        {
            as.g();
            String as1[] = {
                zk.a().u, zk.a().b
            };
            vo avo[] = new vo[2];
            avo[0] = new vv(this);
            avo[1] = new vw(this, s1);
            as.a(zk.a().eY, as1, avo, 1);
        } else
        {
            v(s1);
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)114);
            wg1.o = s1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    public void y()
    {
        b(0);
    }


    void b(int i1)
    {
        f(i1);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)114);
        B = i1 + 1;
        wg1.L = B;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    private void v(String s1)
    {
        as.aa();
        if(!S())
            return;
        wr.S = false;
        wr.T = false;
        wr.U = false;
        wr.Q = true;
        wr.ae = null;
        wr.f = s1;
        wr.w = it.b;
        wr.B = 0;
        wr.D = 0;
        af = 0;
        t = true;
        B = 0;
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a(af, 50, wr.B, wr.D);
    }


    public void a(String s1, boolean flag, boolean flag1)
    {
        if(wr.Q)
        {
            as.g();
            String as1[] = {
                zk.a().u, zk.a().b
            };
            vo avo[] = new vo[2];
            avo[0] = new vx(this);
            avo[1] = new vy(this, s1, flag1, flag);
            as.a(zk.a().eY, as1, avo, 1);
        } else
        {
            v(s1);
            if(flag1)
                wr.e = s1;
            else
                wr.e = s1.toLowerCase();
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)94);
            wg1.l = wr.e;
            if(wr.e != null && wr.e.equals(h))
                wg1.al = flag;
            else
                wg1.al = true;
            wg1.am = flag1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    public void f(String s1)
    {
        a(s1, false, false);
    }


    private void f(int i1)
    {
        if(!t)
            return;
        af++;
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a(af, z, wr.B, wr.D);
        if(i1 > 0)
        {
            if(af % 9 == 0)
            {
                long l1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
                if(l1 - ak <= 1000L)
                    try
                    {
                        Thread.sleep(1000L);
                    }
                    catch(Throwable throwable)
                    {
                        throwable.printStackTrace();
                    }
                ak = System.currentTimeMillis();
            }
        } else
        {
            ak = System.currentTimeMillis();
        }
    }


    void c(int i1)
    {
        f(i1);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)94);
        B = i1 + 1;
        wg1.L = B;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(byte abyte0[], boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            a(abyte0, (short)9, false, flag);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void b(byte abyte0[], boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            a(abyte0, (short)13, false, flag);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(byte abyte0[], boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            a(abyte0, (short)10, false, flag);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void d(byte abyte0[], boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            a(abyte0, (short)9, true, flag);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void e(byte abyte0[], boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            a(abyte0, (short)13, true, flag);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void f(byte abyte0[], boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            a(abyte0, (short)10, true, flag);
            return;
        }
    }


    private void a(byte abyte0[], short word0, boolean flag, boolean flag1)
    {
        if(wr.Q)
        {
            as.g();
            String as1[] = {
                zk.a().u, zk.a().b
            };
            vo avo[] = new vo[2];
            avo[0] = new vz(this);
            avo[1] = new wa(this, flag1, abyte0, word0, flag);
            as.a(zk.a().eY, as1, avo, 1);
        } else
        {
            if(flag1 && V())
            {
                as.g();
                as.a(zk.a().iC);
                return;
            }
            as.aa();
            if(abyte0 == null)
                return;
            wr.Q = true;
            s = true;
            wr.af = abyte0;
            wr.B = 0;
            wr.D = abyte0.length;
            ad = wr.af.length / 4096;
            if(wr.af.length % 4096 > 0)
                ad++;
            if(ad <= 0)
                ad = 1;
            ae = 0;
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)113);
            wg1.L = ad;
            wg1.ae = 1;
            wg1.X = word0;
            wg1.M = abyte0.length;
            if(flag1)
                wg1.af = 1;
            else
                wg1.af = 0;
            wg1.aj = flag;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    void d(int i1)
    {
        if(!s)
            return;
        long l1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
        if(i1 > 0)
        {
            if(i1 % 9 == 0)
            {
                long l2 = l1 - aj;
                if(l2 <= 1000L)
                    try
                    {
                        Thread.sleep(1000L);
                    }
                    catch(Throwable throwable) { }
                aj = System.currentTimeMillis();
            }
        } else
        {
            aj = System.currentTimeMillis();
        }
        if(i1 >= ad)
            i1 = ad - 1;
        else
        if(i1 < 0)
            i1 = 0;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)113);
        wg1.L = i1;
        wg1.ae = 2;
        wr.B = i1 * 4096;
        if(i1 >= ad - 1)
        {
            wg1.a(wr.af, wr.B, wr.af.length - wr.B);
            wr.af = null;
        } else
        {
            wg1.a(wr.af, wr.B, 4096);
        }
        H.addElement(wg1);
        ae++;
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a(ae, ad, wr.B, wr.D);
        a(true);
    }


    private boolean V()
    {
        if(E != null && wr.m != null)
        {
            int i1 = 0;
            for(int j1 = E.c(); i1 < j1; i1++)
            {
                String s1 = (String)E.b(i1);
                if(s1.toLowerCase().equals(wr.m.toLowerCase()))
                    return true;
            }


        }
        return false;
    }


    void g(String s1)
    {
        if(s1 == null)
            return;
        if(E != null)
        {
            if(E.c() >= 50)
                E.a(0);
            E.a(s1);
        }
    }


    public void z()
    {
        wr.Q = false;
        s = false;
        wr.af = null;
        wr.B = 0;
        wr.D = 0;
        wr.m = null;
    }


    public void A()
    {
        wr.Q = false;
        t = false;
        wr.ae = null;
        wr.B = 0;
        wr.D = 0;
    }


    void B()
    {
        wr.af = null;
        ad = 0;
        ae = 0;
        z = 0;
        af = 0;
        wr.ae = null;
        wr.B = 0;
        wr.D = 0;
    }


    public void b(long l1, int i1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)23);
            wg1.C = l1;
            wg1.K = i1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void d(String s1, String s2)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)65);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.v = s2;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void C()
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)67);
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(String s1, long l1, boolean flag)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        wf wf1 = new wf();
        wf1.a = s1;
        wf1.b = 0L;
        if(!flag)
        {
            if(D.c() >= 30)
                D.a(0);
            D.a(wf1);
        }
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)103);
        wg1.l = s1;
        wf1.b = l1;
        wg1.D = l1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(long l1, boolean flag)
    {
        a(((String) (null)), l1, flag);
    }


    public void a(long l1, long l2)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)92);
        wg1.D = l2;
        wg1.E = l1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    private void a(String s1, short word0, String s2)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)104);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.W = word0;
            wg1.i = s2;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void e(String s1, String s2)
    {
        a(s1, (short)1, s2);
    }


    public void h(String s1)
    {
        a(s1, (short)0, ((String) (null)));
        if(Q != null)
            Q.d(s1, (short)0);
    }


    public void i(String s1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)105);
            wg1.l = s1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void g(String s1, String s2, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)106);
        wg1.i = s1;
        wg1.o = s2;
        wg1.Z = word0;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        if(r && as.aU == 2)
        {
            wg wg2 = new wg((short)21);
            wg2.R = 0;
            wg2.n = s1;
            wg2.V = 1;
            H.addElement(wg2);
        }
        a(true);
    }


    public void e(long l1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)111);
            wg1.D = l1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(String s1, short word0, long l1)
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)106);
        wg1.i = s1;
        wg1.D = l1;
        wg1.Z = word0;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        if(r && as.aU == 2)
        {
            wg wg2 = new wg((short)21);
            wg2.R = 0;
            wg2.n = s1;
            wg2.V = 1;
            H.addElement(wg2);
        }
        a(true);
    }


    public void e(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(1);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void f(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(2);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void g(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(3);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void h(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(4);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void i(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(5);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void j(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(6);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void k(String s1, short word0)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
            ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
            wg1.l = s1;
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(7);
            byte abyte0[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
            wg1.ad = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void a(String s1, short word0, int ai1[], int ai2[])
    {
        if(!S())
            return;
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)109);
        ByteArrayOutputStream bytearrayoutputstream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
        wg1.l = s1;
        bytearrayoutputstream.write(word0);
        if(ai1 != null)
        {
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(8);
            byte abyte0[] = xj.a((short)ai1[0]);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(abyte0, 0, abyte0.length);
            abyte0 = xj.a((short)ai1[1]);
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(abyte0, 0, abyte0.length);
        } else
        {
            bytearrayoutputstream.write(9);
        }
        byte abyte1[] = xj.a((short)ai2[0]);
        bytearrayoutputstream.write(abyte1, 0, abyte1.length);
        abyte1 = xj.a((short)ai2[1]);
        bytearrayoutputstream.write(abyte1, 0, abyte1.length);
        byte abyte2[] = bytearrayoutputstream.toByteArray();
        wg1.ad = abyte2;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    void D()
    {
        if(as.aU == 2 && as.aS != null && as.aS.length() > 0)
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)21);
            wg1.R = 0;
            wg1.n = as.aS;
            wg1.V = 1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    public void E()
    {
        if(D.c() > 1)
        {
            D.a(D.c() - 1);
            wf wf1 = (wf)D.b();
            b(wf1.a, wf1.b);
        } else
        {
            b(((String) (null)), 0L);
        }
    }


    private void b(String s1, long l1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)103);
            wg1.l = s1;
            wg1.D = l1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void F()
    {
        j(((String) (null)));
    }


    public void j(String s1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wr.o = null;
            wr.n = s1;
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)116);
            wg1.v = s1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void k(String s1)
    {
        if(wr.a == null)
            return;
        int i1 = 0;
          goto _L1
_L3:
        ae ae1;
        ae1 = (ae)wr.a.b(i1);
        if(s1 != null && ae1.d() != null && s1.equals(ae1.d()))
        {
            ae1.a(0L);
            return;
        }
        if(s1 == null && ae1.d() == null)
        {
            ae1.a(0L);
            return;
        }
        i1++;
_L1:
        if(i1 < wr.a.c()) goto _L3; else goto _L2
_L2:
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_85;
        Throwable throwable;
        throwable;
    }


    private boolean w(String s1)
    {
        if(wr.a == null)
            return false;
        int i1 = 0;
          goto _L1
_L11:
        ae ae1 = (ae)wr.a.b(i1);
        if(s1 == null || ae1.d() == null || !s1.equals(ae1.d())) goto _L3; else goto _L2
_L2:
        if(ae1.e() + 0x124f80L < System.currentTimeMillis())
        {
            wr.a.a(i1);
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        }
        wr.a.a(i1);
        wr.a.a(ae1);
        if(Q == null)
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        ae1.a();
        JVM INSTR tableswitch 0 1: default 158
    //                   0 120
    //                   1 139;
           goto _L4 _L5 _L6
_L5:
        Q.a(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
_L6:
        Q.b(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
_L4:
        Q.c(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
_L3:
        if(s1 != null || ae1.d() != null)
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        if(ae1.e() + 0x124f80L < System.currentTimeMillis())
        {
            wr.a.a(i1);
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        }
        wr.a.a(i1);
        wr.a.a(ae1);
        if(Q == null)
            continue; /* Loop/switch isn't completed */
        ae1.a();
        JVM INSTR tableswitch 0 1: default 302
    //                   0 264
    //                   1 283;
           goto _L7 _L8 _L9
_L8:
        Q.a(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
_L9:
        Q.b(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
_L7:
        Q.c(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
        i1++;
_L1:
        if(i1 < wr.a.c()) goto _L11; else goto _L10
        Throwable throwable;
        throwable;
_L10:
        return false;
    }


    private boolean x(String s1)
    {
        if(s1 == null || !s1.equals("bookmark"))
            return false;
        ae ae1 = zd.a().j();
        if(wr.a == null)
            wr.a = new wo(5);
        if(wr.a.c() >= 5)
            wr.a.a(0);
        ae ae2 = new ae();
        ae2.a((byte)2);
        ae2.a(ae1.b());
        ae2.b(ae1.c());
        ae2.a(wr.n);
        ae2.a(System.currentTimeMillis());
        wr.a.a(ae2);
        if(Q == null)
            break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_134;
        Q.c(ae1.b(), ae1.c());
        return true;
        Throwable throwable;
        throwable;
        return false;
    }


    public void l(String s1)
    {
        if(y(s1))
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)121);
            wg1.o = s1;
            wg1.S = 0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    public void m(String s1)
    {
        if(y(s1))
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)121);
            wg1.o = s1;
            wg1.S = 1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    private boolean y(String s1)
    {
        return true;
    }


    public void n(String s1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)122);
        wg1.Y = 0;
        wg1.l = s1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void o(String s1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)122);
        wg1.Y = 1;
        wg1.o = s1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void f(String s1, String s2)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)122);
        wg1.Y = 2;
        wg1.l = s1;
        wg1.n = s2;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void G()
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)37);
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void c(long l1, int i1)
    {
        if(!S())
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)40);
            wg1.C = l1;
            wg1.K = i1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void f(long l1)
    {
        j(l1);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)93);
        wg1.F = l1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    private void j(long l1)
    {
        as.aa();
        if(!S())
            return;
        wr.S = false;
        wr.T = false;
        wr.U = false;
        wr.Q = true;
        wr.ae = null;
        wr.w = l1;
        wr.f = null;
        wr.B = 0;
        wr.D = 0;
        af = 0;
        t = true;
        B = 0;
        if(Q != null)
            Q.a(af, 50, wr.B, wr.D);
    }


    void e(int i1)
    {
        f(i1);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)93);
        B = i1 + 1;
        wg1.L = B;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void g(long l1)
    {
        c(((String) (null)), l1);
    }


    public void a(String s1, long l1)
    {
        c(s1, l1);
    }


    private void c(String s1, long l1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)46);
        wg1.l = s1;
        wg1.F = l1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void h(long l1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)43);
        wg1.F = l1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void H()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)47);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(long al1[], byte abyte0[])
    {
        if(al1 == null)
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wp.a().d(h);
            as.I();
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)45);
            wg1.H = al1;
            wg1.ah = abyte0;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void p(String s1)
    {
        vo avo[] = new vo[2];
        avo[0] = new wb(this, s1);
        avo[1] = as.bO;
        String as1[] = {
            zk.a().b, zk.a().u
        };
        as.a(zk.a().kK + " " + "5,000" + " " + " Ken", as1, avo, 1);
    }


    public void a(String s1, String s2, long l1)
    {
        byte abyte0[] = zh.a(W, s2);
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)123);
        wg1.l = s1;
        wg1.G = l1;
        wg1.aa = abyte0;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void I()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)8);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void J()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)68);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(String s1, boolean flag)
    {
        ap = new wg((short)69);
        ap.w = s1;
        ap.an = flag;
        H.addElement(ap);
        a(true);
    }


    public void K()
    {
        if(ap != null)
        {
            H.addElement(ap);
            a(true);
        }
    }


    public void g(String s1, String s2)
    {
        if(s2 == null)
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            U = s2;
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)72);
            wg1.aa = zh.a(W, U);
            wg1.l = s1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void q(String s1)
    {
        b(s1, true);
    }


    public void r(String s1)
    {
        b(s1, false);
    }


    private void b(String s1, boolean flag)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)73);
        wg1.ai = flag;
        wg1.l = s1;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void s(String s1)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)74);
        wg1.l = s1;
        wg1.aa = zh.a(W, U);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void i(long l1)
    {
        ao = l1;
    }


    public void L()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)124);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void a(String s1, int i1, short word0)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)125);
        wg1.l = s1;
        wg1.L = i1;
        wg1.T = word0;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void M()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)127);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void N()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)128);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void O()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)76);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void b(String s1, String s2, String s3)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)75);
        wg1.w = s1;
        wg1.x = s2;
        wg1.f = s3;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void d(long l1, short word0)
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)91);
        wg1.D = l1;
        wg1.S = word0;
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    public void t(String s1)
    {
        if(zl.j(s1))
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)134);
            wg1.e = s1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void u(String s1)
    {
        if(zl.j(s1))
        {
            return;
        } else
        {
            wg wg1 = new wg((short)135);
            wg1.e = s1;
            H.addElement(wg1);
            a(true);
            return;
        }
    }


    public void P()
    {
        wg wg1 = new wg((short)136);
        H.addElement(wg1);
        a(true);
    }


    static void a(vu vu1, String s1)
    {
        vu1.v(s1);
    }


    static Vector a(vu vu1)
    {
        return vu1.H;
    }


    static void a(vu vu1, boolean flag)
    {
        vu1.a(flag);
    }


    static boolean b(vu vu1)
    {
        return vu1.V();
    }


    static void a(vu vu1, int i1)
    {
        vu1.ad = i1;
    }


    static int c(vu vu1)
    {
        return vu1.ad;
    }


    static void b(vu vu1, int i1)
    {
        vu1.ae = i1;
    }


    private boolean F;
    private static vu G = null;
    private Vector H;
    private SocketConnection I;
    private SocketConnection J;
    private wi K;
    private wk L;
    private wj M;
    private wj N;
    private static Object O = new Object();
    byte g;
    private int P;
    public String h;
    public String i;
    public String j;
    public String k;
    public String l;
    public String m;
    public String n;
    public boolean o;
    public boolean p;
    private vq Q;
    private String R[];
    private String S;
    private String T;
    private String U;
    private byte V[];
    private byte W[];
    private byte X[];
    private byte Y;
    private int Z;
    private String aa;
    private int ab;
    private int ac;
    boolean q;
    boolean r;
    boolean s;
    boolean t;
    long u;
    String v;
    String w;
    String x;
    String y[];
    private int ad;
    private int ae;
    private int af;
    private int ag;
    private int ah;
    private int ai;
    int z;
    int A;
    int B;
    int C;
    private long aj;
    private long ak;
    private long al;
    private long am;
    private long an;
    private long ao;
    public wo D;
    public wo E;
    private wg ap;


}
```

thì ip của server cần kết nối là bao nhiêu và là đoạn nào của code.mình gà về java lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

